# Black powder in the morning...



## Jack Flynn (Mar 24, 2017)

The ole Doc White Tominator, black powder shotgun, woke up last week, after 10 yrs of being asleep. It's still got it. 16 inch pizza boxes were the target. Love the smell of bp smoke in the mornings. BPI nickel plated #7.5 shot propelled by 100 gr. pyrodex P powder in a quarter slit White powercup. Come on Saturday!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2017)

Good luck! Hope you put one down with it.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice
Picture of the gun?


----------



## Jack Flynn (Mar 24, 2017)

Here ya go, black stock is wrapped in cloth tape. I have the laminated stock it came with also. Here's some pics and a link to a story and gun specs by Doc White. Shotcups you cut yourself and "straight rifling" in the barrel make it a very tight shooter. Plus it has an actual rifle trigger on it made by Bold. Here ya go...
http://whitemuzzleloading.com/the-white-tominator/
























[


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2017)

Ssmokin!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Apr 11, 2017)

Tominator did the job!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 11, 2017)

I see you were marking with a sharpie now, I first thought you were shooting some kind of crazy cross or jack-shaped shot, lol.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 12, 2017)

Fine bird.
Congratulations!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats nice Turkey


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 17, 2017)

This is awesome! That's a heckuva great pattern from a smokepole, no doubt! I know you were proud killing a fine bird like that with a super cool shotgun! Awesome job! I'd love to have one of those myself one of these days!


----------

